# Driver side Seat Warmer



## BigFuzzyBush (May 19, 2015)

My driver side seat warmer will turn on then immediately turn off. I replaced the control board under the seat but it made no change. Any suggestions? Switch perhaps?

See you on the flip side.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Same problem; no resolution yet.


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

I had this happening on the second row driver's side captain seat. It would immediately turn off when pressed. Cleaned the contacts where the seat "snaps" into the floor, it didn't help (it did look like it was dirty from some spilled soda or something)... After cleaning it a bit more and clicking the seat into place a few times (after letting it sit), it works great now!

I would suggest checking all the connections to make sure they're snug and make sure none of the wires are chafing on anything.


----------

